# December photo contest winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winer for the December contest. It's Jazz & Jules and this adorable Christmas picture. Opps forgot to post that the prize for the contest this month is a $10 gift card for Petsmart. Congratulations!F


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations, MJ! I sooo love this picture. I love ALL your pictures, I love your dogs .... haha, I love you too! 

:nchuck:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A very fitting winner. That is a great shot of Jasmine and Juleus.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations....I love that picture, it's the elf ears (same color as golden fur) and that zipper nose.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats! Loved the picture...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAH TO JAZZ and JULES!!!!! Bama is very proud of his cousin and he voted for him.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Woot! Congrats MJ Jazz and Jules!!! I don't think she's seen this yet!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much everyone!!!!!!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:*:appl::appl::appl:
CONGRATS TO YOU MJ AND TO *
*JAZZ N JULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Your pix are the absolute BEST!!!!!*​


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats! Great picture.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats! That was such a great picture.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats Marshab1. Great photo


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats !


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What an ADORABLE picture! Congrats on your win!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Hooray for J&J crew!!!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I must agree...just gotta love the J & J

Congratulations:appl:


----------

